# Caught my chicken killer



## Dayna

From this thread:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f227/injured-chickens-145851/

I caught the mongoose today and shot it with my air rifle pellet thing.

This is what it looked like:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh poop !! That is a scary looking animal , lol
Glad you caught him , now the chickens can rest easy


----------



## Trickyroo

Air rifle pellet thing , lol You know more then I do about air rifles , lol


----------



## goatgirl132

Oh.... Yeah well no thank you you can keep it *sweet innocent smile*
Glad you cought him!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dayna

I put the trap back out for his closest friends. They usually travel in groups of 2 or 3. So I'll probably just have to keep a trap out all the time. Sucks, but I love my chickens and want to keep them safe.


----------



## Dayna

Trickyroo said:


> Air rifle pellet thing , lol You know more then I do about air rifles , lol


We just got it not that long ago. My husband showed me how to load it and shoot it. It's pretty cool. Only takes one pellet at a time but it was very effective!


----------



## still

What did you use for bait?


----------



## Dayna

I kept trying a variety of ways to put an egg in there (they love chicken eggs) but they kept stealing them! So I tied it and taped it to a plastic lid, then tied the lid to the trap. lol So far that's the only thing that's worked. They are very smart but also greedy.


----------



## Trickyroo

Good for you !! That is a nasty looking animal though , I must say.
Cute , but not that cute , lol Definitely not cute while its munching on my chickens !!


----------



## Tayet

duude, that thing looks evil!


----------



## mtmom75

Whoa, that thing's got some crazy teeth and claws! Yikes.


----------



## still

Dayna said:


> I kept trying a variety of ways to put an egg in there (they love chicken eggs) but they kept stealing them! So I tied it and taped it to a plastic lid, then tied the lid to the trap. lol So far that's the only thing that's worked. They are very smart but also greedy.


That's genius!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer

What a neat looking critter, look at those horizontal pupils.


----------



## usamagoat

sharpshooter .lol.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

My 20 something year old cousin wanted one as a pet, he was set on it. But his girlfriend disagreed.


----------



## banderson1179

Oh my, that's an ugly animal!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think it's beautiful....sorry it chose to snack on your chickens...I would have disposed of it as well, regrettably! Nice work catching it...


----------



## GTAllen

:crazy::hammer::ROFL::ROFL:I'm just waiting on the "don't kill the snake, don't kill the coyote, don't kill the fiddleback" folks to come out.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Why didn't you just take it to the Humane Society???


----------



## Dayna

Why on earth would I take it to the humane society? They do dogs and cats, this is a wild animal. Besides, it would have been PTS after a long and stressful drive, drop off, etc etc. Much more humane to just shoot it.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I was kidding. I was joking about GTallen's post.


----------



## Tayet

LOL!! I was like , wth? Is she crazy? That thing would go insane. But now I get it


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Awh am I the only one who thinks he's cute?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I think he is cute, but not when he is munching on chicken heads!


----------



## Overplugged

That is a nasty looking animal. Ick.


----------



## happybleats

that is one scary beast YIKS


----------



## ThreeHavens

PiccoloGoat said:


> Awh am I the only one who thinks he's cute?


No, I think all animals are beautiful in their own way 

I'm very glad he's not eating your chickens anymore!


----------



## Dayna

I got a video that I might post later. He was pacing and growling at me! Mongoose are cute in their own way. I used to like them, till they started eating my chickens heads off!

ownedbygoats, you totally got my goat! hahaha!


----------



## MrKamir

Not at all like what you see in kid story books. Glad you got him.


----------



## Trickyroo

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Why didn't you just take it to the Humane Society???


:ROFL::ROFL: Oh that was priceless !!!!! Good one :slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::hi5::hi5::hi5:


----------



## GTAllen

:slapfloor:


OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Why didn't you just take it to the Humane Society???


----------



## nchen7

oh man! those are nasty. We had chickens, and I was putting golf balls in their nesting boxes to get them to nest...and our golf balls kept disappearing. I think we lost about 6 golf balls, and I've found 3...lol. maybe try golf balls in the trap next time?

We've given up on chickens as our big dog likes to hop the fence and kill them (he's a bad boy).​


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Why didn't you just take it to the Humane Society???


Haha!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :hi5:


----------



## Pixie13

That is a vicious looking creature!!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

wow that is mean looking. We killed our chicken killer - raccoon last summer.


----------



## Dayna

nchen7 said:


> oh man! those are nasty. We had chickens, and I was putting golf balls in their nesting boxes to get them to nest...and our golf balls kept disappearing. I think we lost about 6 golf balls, and I've found 3...lol. maybe try golf balls in the trap next time?​
> We've given up on chickens as our big dog likes to hop the fence and kill them (he's a bad boy).​


I have heard of people using golfballs to bait the traps. They don't spoil!


----------



## Stacykins

Mongoose are invasive to Hawaii and is wrecking havoc on the native fauna. So each mongoose killed is a win for the environment there. Alas, removing one doesn't even make a dent on the population!


----------



## Dayna

My very awesome cat just killed a mongoose. We've not seen any on our property in the year we've lived here and now 2 in just a couple days? Yikes, I feel like we're facing an invasion.


----------



## nchen7

mongooses are territorial. the guys showing up on your property may have been kicked out of their old territory, or they heard from the mongoose grapevine that you have chickens and yummy eggs.... keep up with trapping and disposing of them. sucks but they gotta go!

btw - wish we are able to have cats (our very large dog is NOT cat friendly). your cat sounds awesome!


----------



## Dayna

Rescued my mongoose killer tonight out of a 10,000 gallon catchment tank. In the dark, with a flashlight and a ladder.

Glad I was home.

Gross that my cat was dunked in my drinking water. Thank goodness for a three stage filtration system and the UV filter! haha~


----------



## Trickyroo

First off congrats and big hugs to your mongoose killer kitty !
You rock kitty cat . Those mongoose are nasty animals and can really put the hurt on a kitty ! But you rocked it's world for sure 
As for having to be rescued out of the catchment ....I'm positively sure that the friends of the mongoose you exterminated had something to do with that ! I believe you were pushed into the catchment by them !
Don't fall for that " here kitty kitty kitty " again. ! They are just trying to lure you there again. Ignore them ! Get yourself a bat or borrow your Moms pellet gun and take them out that way !
Go Kitty Power !!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Way too much coffee this morning :coffee2:


----------



## fishin816

Glad ya caught that little sucker! I'm glad ya shot him. What you should have done was,put him in a box,taped it up,threw it in the river that lead to the ocean haha.I hope your girls can rest well at night now. I just hope his friends and and family GET LOST! I hope you don't lose another chicken. If you do catch another one of his family members, put him in a box,tape it up and throw it in the river! Haha


----------



## Curious

Trickyroo said:


> First off congrats and big hugs to your mongoose killer kitty !
> You rock kitty cat . Those mongoose are nasty animals and can really put the hurt on a kitty ! But you rocked it's world for sure
> As for having to be rescued out of the catchment ....I'm positively sure that the friends of the mongoose you exterminated had something to do with that ! I believe you were pushed into the catchment by them !
> Don't fall for that " here kitty kitty kitty " again. ! They are just trying to lure you there again. Ignore them ! Get yourself a bat or borrow your Moms pellet gun and take them out that way !
> Go Kitty Power !!!!!!


Sounds like the mongoose mafia has it in for your brave little kitty! Good luck with those little devils. Hope your kitty keeps up his vigilante streak for you.


----------

